# Our luck has run out........



## ibglowin (Jun 18, 2011)

Went to Santa fe today to do some shopping around noon. Made a few stops and looked up at the mountains and boom this had blown up out of nowhere. I think it had only been burning for 2-3 hours when we took this photo this afternoon around 4:00. Winds were howling all day out of the West around 25-35 mph. Hope we don't give AZ a run for the money. This fire is just below the Santa fe Ski area which is off to the right in this picture. We have had no rain this Spring at all. No snow really this Winter. To say we are dry does not do it justice. Humidity is about 3% in the afternoon. Its so dry we have no weeds. Its just crunchy dead stuff and the dirt is just dust.

Bob, could you please send some water? We would take all you got brother.....


----------



## lieu (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Mike
Can you guestimate how big that is? The biggest brush fire that I have ever fought was around 10 to 15 acres if my memory serves me right. I prefer to fight structure fires. (not that I like to see peoples homes burn but it is inevidable and when it happens I like to be there to fight the fire.) 
I would assume that this fire is alot bigger than 10 to 15 acres.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2011)

They estimated it at 200 acres already on the evening news. Its already crowning....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope youget some rain down there. Im tired of the rain down here! Today was the first day in awhile that it didnt rain on my parade!


----------



## Dean (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, I'd GLADLY send you some of our rain! I was teaching advanced rider training today in the pouring rain to a bunch of motorcycle enthusiasts today, and we sure could have used the dry weather. We've had nothing but rain and cold this spring.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2011)

We have not had any rain here in over 2 weeks now, My yard is already getting crunchy and brown.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm with Lieu with having too much rain this year. Sure wish we could send some your way in a gentle way.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, no surprise its now up to 1000 acres. 0% contained. Winds died down last night and it cooled off nicely this AM. It was 53 here at the house so it has to be in the mid 40's up there. Winds will be back with vengeance this afternoon gusting up to 35 MPH. They are supposed to hit hard today with 8 slurry bombers and several helicopters.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, How far is this from your home? Hang in there, Fella!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2011)

Bout 30 miles as the crow fly's but its headed east (winds are out of the west) plus there is a big valley between us so we are not in any danger. We have our own mountain range (Jemez Mountains) that burned back in 2000. Forest Service set a "controlled burn" in the Spring no less (worst time of the year) , dry and windy WTF were they thinking..... 

It was called the Cerro Grande Fire. It almost burned down the town and the lab and, well lets just say a wildfire and a plutonium processing facility should never meet. They evacuated all of us about 2:00AM one morning as the fire was headed towards several nuclear facilities. 

The wind changed directions at the last moment and wiped out the northern fringe of the townsite. It did come down the canyons and towards several tech areas but we escaped if you can call it that with several hundred families losing their homes to the fire but no real damage to the laboratory.

I will post some pics this afternoon. I am sure its going to blow up big time this afternoon with the predicted winds.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, are you out of danger for sure? I hope so.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yea, there is 30 miles of desert valley between us and that mountain. The wind blew all day yesterday with some gust up to 50mph. I went to Overlook Park about 1 mile from my house to take a picture across the valley but the wind was blowing so hard the smoke was just a giant hazy grey spread out across the Sangre de Christo mountains so it wouldn't really show up well. We had a cool front push through over night and the temps are supposed to be down about 10 degrees from yesterday. Hopefully with less wind and cooler temps they can start to get a handle on it. Last report was 0% contained. Its headed into the Pecos wilderness away from any structures but there is miles and miles of mixed conifer forest so lots of forest to burn up.......


----------



## fivebk (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike, I'd send you all the water you could handle if I could!!!! I now have 4-5 feet of water inside my house and it could be there untill Dec. Come take all you want it's free for the taking. Guess it's time to start looking for a new place to live.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob, that is just plain terrible. Thoughts and prayers are still with you all for sure. I sure hope it doesn't last that long.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Mike

BOB


----------



## robie (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in Colorado, we have several large fires going, mainly down toward New Mexico.
Fortunately, it started raining last night and is still raining in my area. Hope it is giving all those firemen a helping hand.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Took some pics yesterday as it blew up again big time with high winds and temps around these parts now in the mid 90's in the Santa fe area. Its over 5000 acres and not contained at all still. Two sets of shots. One at 3:30PM and then again at almost 7:00PM. Almost looks like a small mushroom cloud from a tactical nuke of sorts......
























7:00PM Pics






















That tiny river in the forground in some of the pics is whats left of the Rio Grande river with no snow melt and no rain......

Temps are expected to go even higher today and the wind is back already this AM.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 24, 2011)

Great shots, Mike. What is the snow-capped mountain in the background?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha, wish that was snow..... That is solid rock above the tree line.

Santa Fe Baldy


----------



## Rocky (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Mike. Interesting. You live in a very beautiful part of the Country.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Sucks big time.......


----------



## Brent2489 (Jun 25, 2011)

I remember flying into LA with the big fire 4-5 years ago. Looks like that did from a plane.

Hope you guys don't have any issues or evacs!!
Maybe someone will send you some rain.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike, I sure wish I could send some rain out to that direction! Unfortunately, that is the direction our weather comes from. We have had lots of rain but it was much needed as we were in a severe drought. I live surrounded by National forest so fire is a constant worry!. Glad you aren't in any danger YET!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2011)

It blew up again yesterday. We had a few errands to run up in town and stopped by to see some friends and by the time we got back to the house the winds and shifted and dispersed the smoke cloud to the point that is wasn't as impressive a site as it was 3 hours earlier. It was like a huge atom bomb had gone off. Dense dark grey smoke at the base that turned pure white at the upper end. The tops had to be up in the 30,000 ft range, just amazing (and scary) to see. Its over 7000 acres and around 10% contained. Forecast is for temps to cool over the next week from close to 100 to around 90. They say once this high pressure moves out it will open the door to moisture to move up from Mexico and start our traditional summer monsoon season. Lets hope it does.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 26, 2011)

It's going to _cool_ to around 90 degrees? Brrrrr! I can send you some sweaters if you need them!


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't help but think of the contrasts. Out of control fires in some area and poor fivebk sitting in 4 or 5 feet of water. And now North 
Dakota about to disappear. What State do you live in, fivebk? My prayers are with you.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 26, 2011)

The weather is indeed messed up. Hopefully it will get back to somewhat normal.


I hope the fires die down for you. I remember last year when there were huge forst fires a ways up into Canada and we would have smoke hazy days for days on end. It seems like that one lasted months or certainly weeks at least. You would be looking all around for what was burning and it was hundreds of miles away. It can make it hard to breath and there were warnings for anyone with any health problems to stay inside.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 26, 2011)

Barney, I live ( lived ) right on the Missouri/ Iowa border. I'd send mike some water, but shipping costs would be a b#tch!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Jun 27, 2011)

Whatever the shipping costs are bOB, i'LL PAY IT..SEND IY ON BUDDY !! It so dry here nowthe cows are givng powdered milk.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Waldo said:


> It so dry here nowthe cows are givng powdered milk.



ROFLMAO, Waldo I never heard that before, that was funny!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

UPDATE:

Yesterday at 1:00PM a fire started up in the Jemez mountains above Los ALamos. We are under voluntary evacuation at the moment. The winds have headed straight at the laboratory as well as where I live in White Rock just a few miles down from Los Alamos proper. Yesterday afternoon we had burnt embers falling all over the place. We spent last night packing the four P's and W. People, Pets, Papers, Pictures and of course WINE........

The lab is closed today. Many people headed out last night already. Trying not to panic but there is only one road into town and out right now. They say flames were shooting upwards of 500 feet into the air and I believe it by looking at the footage from helicopters last night. They say its already at 6000 acres in less than 24 hours.

They have a webcam at the top of the ski hill that was horrifying to watch the flames all last night. 

Pajarito Webcam (Click on Snow Report/Webcam top)

Los Alamos Evacuation

Suppose to be hot and windy again today.

We will head to Santa fe if we evacuate.Trying to water everything as much as possible today. Say a prayer (or two). 

All for now.






Back yard looking up at the smoke and blocked out sun.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 27, 2011)

We finally got some rain this past weekend. Of course it started right after hubby picked up a new bike, so all we could do was look at the bike. Planned on kayaking also but with lightening in the area that got put on hold as well. Usually I would be upset but right now I'm just happy we finally got the much needed rain.

Here is hoping the weather brings rain to those in need and sunny skies comes to those with too much of the wet stuff.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike I was wondering if you were affected by that fire. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Scott B (Jun 27, 2011)

Prayers send.
Good Luck. 
Keep Safe.


----------



## robie (Jun 27, 2011)

God speed, Mike. I can't imagine being in line of such a raging fire.


Doubt you are in front of a computer at the moment, but keep us posted when you can.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike, First and foremost " STAY SAFE " My prayers are now sent your way along with some rain I hope.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody, were watering stuff like crazy trying to get finished packing and will pack the cars in preparation for what this afternoon/evening may bring. So glad we didn't remodel the kitchen just yet....... LOL

I have 6 cases of very expensive commercial wine packed in their shippers, all the pics, papers pets are ready to go.

Watching the news and hoping for the best.

Remember the Dixon's Apple Orchard pics and post I made last Fall. We are hearing its been burned to the ground already.......

Back to packing, will keep you posted when I can.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 27, 2011)

If they have to blow, may the winds blow in rain Mike. Good luck.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 27, 2011)

Holly Smokes! (no pun intended!) Get your A** out of there!! That is scary! I am praying for you along with everyone else, Mike!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

Unbelievable........

They are reporting the fire has burned over 43,000 acres in less than 24 hours. 

The Cerro Grande fire back in May 2000 only burned 48,000 acres in 3 weeks. It did burn over 200 homes as well.

It is eerily quiet in the neighborhood. We should be hearing helicopters and planes in the air but the sky's are clear and quiet. I think the resources are spread pretty thin.......

No wind at the moment. Back to staging things for evac,.....


----------



## lieu (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike,
+ 1 what Bob said. " first and foremost STAY SAFE". Boy is that fire growing fast. That is unbelievable. Did they say how this new fire started?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

We are loading the truck up now. Los Alamos is now under mandatory evacuation. I think White Rock will be OK as winds are headed away from us ATM. Ready for the evac call but hoping we don't get it.

They say it started on private land by a blown transformer. Not sure I am believing it was non-human caused.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope one is driving the truck and the other that car of yours, or do you already have that safely stashed away?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

Sadly we will leave the roadster behind if evacuated. Our priority is storage space, not horse power.

Its thundering over head as I write this so keep praying for rain or do your rain dance. NO dry lightening strikes! 

More thunder again.

We are packed except for the wine but its ready to toss in at the last minute in case we get the call.

Wind is dying down thank goodness. 

All for now


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

Praying for rain for you buddy!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike how about an update, I see you just posted on another thread


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2011)

The fires reached our beloved ski hill (which was miraculously spared during the Cerro Grande fire of 2000) last night. We could see the flames even from our house 8 miles down the road from Los Alamos. They have a team in place this AM to protect the main lodge and they believe they can. Spot fires are now as close as 1/2 miles from houses on the Western perimeter of the townsite. The size is now 60,000 acres burned in less than 48 hours.

Today the forecast is for yet another extremely windy day. Our only personal saving grace (here in White Rock) is that the winds will be out of the S, SW that will keep the fires away from us down in White Rock but it could bring them more towards Los Alamos. Due to the constant high winds they have not been able to get any aircraft up to assist with water drops so its strictly boots on the ground firefighting. All of the labs HE (High Explosives, we do alot of HE testing/experiments still) are stored in concrete bunkers underground. All nuke materials are stored in 3ft thick walled concrete vaults underground. 

We have a lot of waste that has been moved offsite since the last fire to the underground WIPP repository down in Carlsbad, NM and all remaining drums are stored way down the road away from the main lab only about a mile or two from White Rock. They are strictly low level (solid) rad waste no liquids at all. So much has changed in the last 30 years as to the handling, treatment, and recycling of liquid waste that it's the least of our worries really. 

A fire going over a nuke facility would be a huge concern but the lab has done an incredible amount of thinning of trees and other fuel sources to increase the defensible space that we are actually in a pretty darn good position compared to back in 2000.

Today is a make or break day for the fire depending on the wind direction. It could be pushed over the same area that burned back in 2000 which would make it much esier to get control of. Those areas had just started to grow back and green up so there is not much to burn really in comparison to other areas that were spared in 2000.

So appreciate the continued thoughts and prayers for the people who are risking their lives to fight the fire and the people who may lose their homes over the next day or so.

Just had an air crane helicopter fly over head so that's really good to see. We need some air tankers ASAP.

All for now.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2011)

It must really be a helpless feeling. We are all thinking about you Mike and trust that all will be well.


----------



## Pablo (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard it's like a ghost town around there.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 28, 2011)

Just sent you a pm for an update, then found this thread. The air tankers (P2V's) come from Missoula so we know when they are all gone they are as you said, "spread thin." 

Bandelier's new visitor center is supposedly only a half mile from the line, so it's down in Frijoles Canyon which is not good as well. Stay safe, Mike!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 28, 2011)

So Mike, with a mandatory evacuation ordered, why are you still there? Get to safer ground man!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2011)

Los Alamos is evacuated. I live just down the road a bit in the small bedroom community of White Rock. Same zip code as Los Alamos, population about 3500. We are about 800ft lower in elevation which in this part of the country changes the vegetation drastically (much less trees, more rocks!)


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the latest shot of the fire area. I drew in the important areas.Looks like a good chunk of the ski hill is under siege but it could be just spot fires instead of crown fires. Winds have not been too bad still, breezy for sure but not gale force by any means.The lower 50% of the fire has been cut off so I could get a big enough pic to where you can see where I am vs the fire.








You can play with the map by going to GEOmac View


----------



## tonyt (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, I've watched the news and thought about you all day. Never thought you were still home posting. Please stay safe.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

Today was a good day. Winds were very favorable and tonight they have laid down like a lamb and the sky above me looks clear, not so clear over Los Alamos but not as bad as previous nights. Winds are supposed to pick up again tomorrow but in a good direction that will not spread it towards unburned areas.

We have been lucky to be so close but out of harms way just enough to not evac. There was a spot fire around 3:00 that looked like it was so close you could walk right to it. Smoke was horrible for the next 3 hours but then the wind picked up and blew it all away. 

We are starting to relax a bit but the bags are still packed and parked at the front door. Its kinda like being on vacation but you get to sleep in your own bed at night. Really weird.

Thanks for the continued thoughts for the firefighters and and national guard who are doing a tremendous job keeping us all out of harms way while protecting our homes for those who had to evacuate.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2011)

And here its raining here again!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2011)

Those who protect us are always in our thoughts andnow also those who are getting either flooded or burned out, don't know what else to say but a quote from a great movie... Endeavour to Persevere.


Hang in there


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Mike. I was showing my wife your posts and how you let us know about this fire long before it became big news on the air. It is one of the major stories on TV currently and you were the "first one on the scene."


Be careful and be well.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

Rocky, you do realize this is not the same fire right? That was the Pacheco Canyon fire and is now at ~10,000 acres but 80% contained. 

This is another fire that started just this past Sunday, 6 days after the first fire that started across the way from me up above Santa fe. Sadly New Mexico just like Arizona is burning up this Summer......

Here is a pic that shows the size differences and locations of the 2 fires burning around us.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2011)

I think Rocky is talking about this one as its making news over here also due to it being close to the nuclear facility!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

The Cerro Grande fire back in 2000 came within 100yds of the Labs Plutonium processing facility. The facility is all concrete and will not burn. These were mainly spot fires that were quickly put out. It certainly makes for excitement thats for sure. They have done so much forest thinning on all the labs tech areas that there really is not many trees left around those critical areas that could burn.

The anti nuke groups try and make a big deal about waste drums that are stored in large domed holding areas like they would immediately explode if fire came within 100yds. They won't. There is noting inside that would explode. We reprocess all HE or burn it. The drum storage facility is 1 mile from White Rock and I sleep very well at night. There is just not enough fuel for a wild fire to do much damage to that storage facility. 

A wind blown spot fire could land and catch some old dead and down Pinon pine that died during the long drought that helped to fuel the Cerro grande fire but that could be put out quickly.The lab even went so far as to mulch up (years ago now) all those trees that died from the drought back in 2000. 

They also could spray the drums with fire retardant foam that would stick and give yet another layer of protection besides a sealed metal drum.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 29, 2011)

So Mike, You still able to stay at home or have they made you leave for awhile???

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

We are home but its not like you can really relax much........ I am trying to stay busy doing small odd jobs I have been putting off around the house. SWMBO is wanting me it start on the hall bathroom remodel!






Are you kidding me! Way too hard to concentrate on a big job like that with all this going on knowing we could still be evac'ed at any time.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We are home but its not like you can really relax much........ I am trying to stay busy doing small odd jobs I have been putting off around the house. SWMBO is wanting me it start on the hall bathroom remodel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new bathroom to show in case there is a fire..kinda like when your mother always told you to wear clean underware in case you were in an accident. I'd probably crap my pants any ways


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea, lets fix up the house just before it burns down.......


----------



## Bartman (Jun 29, 2011)

There's the voice of optimism!


----------



## Brent2489 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you should have a bottle of wine (or two) and try to ignore what you can't do anything about. Sucks that you are in this position, would hate to be in your shoes.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

Had one of my Sauv Blanc's with a Ceasar Salad. Was pretty darn good.

No structures lost still. Its up to 90,000 acres now. Tomorrow the winds will pick up and be out of the West which could push it into the townsite. Could make for an exciting day of firefighting. 

The TV crews are now getting bored as the Lab is safe and no nuke materials are burning. They try their hardest to start a controversy where this is none so they can sell print or whatever. Loved Brian William's tonight. "Los Alamos Nuclear Weapons Laboratory"....... Geez yea it pays the bills but we are "Los Alamos NATIONAL Laboratory". We do a shat load more than nukes guys. 

We just won a R&D 100 Award for a new technology that would make a disaster like last years Deepwater Horizon oil spill an impossibility ever again. Did anyone see any press about that? 

Nope, won't sell papers........


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 30, 2011)

I caught that "Los Alamos Nuclear Weapons Lab" on the NBC "NEWS" -- man, it was like the world was coming to an end if that fire went just a little further -- My uncle worked there years ago and I remember in the late 50's (when Cal was at the lab) it was a pride and joy. 
I almost figured they were going to show your avatar just before they went to commercial! (Gag me...)


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

They hold a press conference everyday at noon that is carried live on the local ABQ TV stations. 95% of the questions every day is about the above ground waste barrels. Over and over again they ask the same questions. 

If they can't spin some sensational story out of that those barrels then this is just another wildfire (which it is for the most part) 

But they really seem to want to turn it into a US version of Fukushima.......


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep! "If it bleeds, it leads."


----------



## Bartman (Jun 30, 2011)

And if it bleeds radioactive waste, that's even better, even if it doesn't rhyme!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 30, 2011)

BartReeder said:


> And if it bleeds radioactive waste, that's even better, even if it doesn't rhyme!






Except how many of you ever heard about the leaking underground water pipes from Vermont Yankee. Radiation was detected from leaking underground pipes and it took them months to find, dig up and fix the leak. This was all going on at the same time the plant was up for renewal of its license. I wish I had one tenth of the money they poured into advertising to support the plant. They are still doing so and it is up to the Vt State legislature for the final approval and it still isn't sure which way it will go. It is the same model nuclear plant that failed in Japan this year with the earthquake and sunami. They say that doesn't matter because there can never be a sunami in Vt. The plant is only about 400 ft above sea level, so you never know!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

If the press really wants to drum a more "credible" possible nuke disaster they need look no further than Nebraska's Fort Calhoun which is basically one step away from being under water......


Haven't heard much about it at all however.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jun 30, 2011)

The plant looks like a tsunami is hitting it. Guess reporters don't want to go to Nebraska?

So Mike, no "drum meltdowns" in the making?





Tony


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is a photo taken yesterday of Area G. The area the reporters are trying their hardest to spin into a potential nuke disaster. Which of these 2 pics looks more like a disaster fixing to happen.....


----------



## Brent2489 (Jun 30, 2011)

HA! You sound in a pretty good mood. Must be OK there. I will leave San Francisco tomorrow back to GA and will have a look south and see if I can see you.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2011)

Shoule be visible depending on what side of the plane you are sitting on. 

We actually had a nice sunset tonight! 

Our sunsets are over Los Alamos to the West. 

It looked like it was a very good firefighting day today!


----------



## Scott B (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you are safe!


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mike,
Looked to the south about 1.5 hr out of San Francisco and all I saw was clouds. Hope all is OK there.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2011)

We actually got away for a few hours today. Went to Santa fe and ran a few errands. Coming back it looked like some bad scene out of a post apocalyptic sci-fi movie...... The monsoon moisture is starting to move in finally (July 4, right on schedule really) and tonight we got about a 15 min light shower here in White Rock so hopefully they got some up where it was really needed in the mountains.The fire still grew by 9000 acres in the last 24 hours to over 114,000 acres and it is now the largest wildfire in New Mexico history. Los Alamos is still evacuated but they hope to start bringing people home perhaps tomorrow or Monday at the latest if all goes well. Smoke is still bad up there so they don't want to bring people back till its safe to breath the air a bit more.

Here is a pic we took while coming back from Santa fe today with my iPhone.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jul 3, 2011)

Hang in there, Mike!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 3, 2011)

bummer


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

Hurray! The evacuation of Los Alamos is suspended as of 8:00AM today. The road up into the Jemez mountains is still closed due to the fire but it will be good to repopulate the townsite for sure.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2011)

Less anyone think this fire is out, it is not by any means. We go back to work tomorrow and this is what we will all be looking at.......













Date Started: 06/26/2011

Cause: Human

Percent Contained: 27 %

Size: 127,821 acres (updated from Infrared map)

Total Personnel: 2,196 including 54 crews

Resources: 18 Helicopters; 81 Engines; 35 Water Tenders; 10 Dozers

Residences: 410 threatened; 63 destroyed

Outbuildings: 110 threatened; 32 destroyed

Commercial Property: 45 threatened; 0 destroyed

Injuries to Date: 4


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy cow Mike thaks for those statistics. Lets hope those mosoon rains get there in a hurry to assist in putting that fire out. Are these mountains big enough for there to be a concern about mud slides later?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2011)

You bet. They built a bunch of electronic monitoring systems and retaining walls in several of the canyons that feed into Los Alamos back in 2000 after the Cerro Grande fire. May need some more now as this is burning for the most part in new unburned areas.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

We have a high pressure ridge over us for a few more days then it looks like the monsoons will really move in by the weekend. Lets hope so.Smoke is horrible this AM at work, can't imagine working up in Los Alamos proper. My building is about half way between White Rock and Los Alamos and smoke is God awful this AM. Winds should pick up in a few hours and move it on out by lunch time.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2011)

Like it wasnt hot enough over there already Huh Mike?? Is that what they mean when they say its a "Dry Heat"?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

It blew up again this afternoon big time. It ate up another ~4000 acres as well and is now about 131,000 acres burned and 30% contained. No rain today again.......

Hopefully in a few days......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We have a high pressure ridge over us for a few more days then it looks like the monsoons will really move in by the weekend. Lets hope so.Smoke is horrible this AM at work, can't imagine working up in Los Alamos proper. My building is about half way between White Rock and Los Alamos and smoke is God awful this AM. Winds should pick up in a few hours and move it on out by lunch time.



...and now we have the mother of all dust storms in Arizona. Good lord whats next? Oh Yeah, insn't hurricane season right around the corner?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

You don't want to believe in "Al Gore" and global warming, fine but you got to admit we have had some way messed up weather for the past 3-6 months....


----------



## andy123 (Jul 6, 2011)

My son is working in Colorado reforesting a mountain. A lady who worked in conservation was frantically burning love letters and started a huge forest fire. He loves the job regardless.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 6, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You don't want to believe in "Al Gore" and global warming, fine but you got to admit we have had some way messed up weather for the past 3-6 months....


 It really has been.I was visiting Indiana and they were closing roads due to flooding and by night fall I was driving thru Atlanta and they were crying about drought and water levels being at historic lows.God seems pissed. Guess we should talk to him.


----------



## Dean (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope they get it contained. In 2003, we had one helluva fire season, that destroyed almost 62000 acres, and took out 239 homes. It was one of the worst we'd seen in a highly forested region.

Details are here

This was one of about 4 fires that grew that large that year.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 7, 2011)

Hard to believe BC could ever dry up that much and burn. Has the area recovered much since the park reopened in 2005?


----------



## Scott B (Jul 7, 2011)

Fire in the West, 
Floods in the East, 
Hurricanes in the South. 
Who is going to get the Locust next?


----------



## Dean (Jul 7, 2011)

The area has been logged and replanted. We were lucky that most of the areas had been ravaged by Mountain Pine Beetle, so the wood was already dead, hence the out-of-control nature of the fire. It's been replanted and seems to be coming back. Some of the communities that lost mills, however, have not recovered, and have become ghost towns.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 7, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Oh Yeah, insn't hurricane season right around the corner?



No - Already here.
Last week we got rain from 1 large system in the Gulf. Still early and quiet out there but all it takes is 1 nasty storm to make it a bad season.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 8, 2011)

Just saw this in the paper, Incredible when you think about it........

*Las Conchas fire fact: At times the fire was burning 1 acre/second during the 1st 24 hours of the fire (over the entire fire perimeter).*


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats one helluva fire Mike


----------

